# Need good best price long term buissnes relationship, want t-shirts with my design printed on



## tattoofrequency (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello. 
I'm interested to buy t-shirts with my design printed on. Can you make tag also? I need good quality t-shirt and print. color and black/white. What is the best prices you can offer , with shipping to Latvia? what is the min order? is it possible to get one to check the quality? I am starting my own t-shirt buissnes, so it will be long term.


----------



## Hallebardier (Jul 9, 2014)

Sveiks, Jāni!

For Latvian woven label suppliers you can use de-fonte: Home » DeFonte

For Latvian printing companies you can use Watermelon, Denver, Tprint and etc, they have large supply of blank T-Shirts and service is mostly the one you need, if you are looking for basic standard printing. 

Also for blanks you can use official fruit of the loom representatives in Latvia: www.t-krekli.lv

If you are moving further with custom collars, buttons, large embroideries and large quantities, you can wait for other replies and use external suppliers, although I think in Latvia you can find mostly everything you need.

Lai izdodas!


----------

